# Help! I can't decide!



## Heat (Apr 8, 2005)

This might be a ridiculous question, but......i still need to ask it!! Where would someone put a recipe for Stuffed Bell Peppers?  The beef catagory, vegetable catagory, the rice catagory, or the dairy catagory? Hahahahaha.  Yes, i really am asking this question!


----------



## GB (Apr 8, 2005)

That would be a judgment call heat. I can see it fitting into quite a few different categories. The ones that stand out the most for me would be vegetable and rice.


----------



## eric (Apr 8, 2005)

Vegetable

no

beef

no

rice

ohhh, I can't decide either.

I'm leaning towards beef though.  Because when eating stuffed bell peppers, I don't think of "gee, this pepper is the best part of this dish".  

The bell peppers is more of a holding container for the beef.  You can easily put stuffing ingredients in tomatoes, artichokes, zucchinis...


----------



## wasabi (Apr 8, 2005)

*IMO, vegetable, because pepper is in the title.*


----------



## MJ (Apr 8, 2005)

You could post it in the *Miscellaneous* forum.


----------



## amber (Apr 8, 2005)

Heat said:
			
		

> This might be a ridiculous question, but......i still need to ask it!! Where would someone put a recipe for Stuffed Bell Peppers? The beef catagory, vegetable catagory, the rice catagory, or the dairy catagory? Hahahahaha. Yes, i really am asking this question!


 
Depends on your stuffing I would think. Use your best judgement


----------



## luvs (Apr 8, 2005)

beef? that seems the most fitting to me.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 8, 2005)

Maybe this is a stretch, but how about putting it in the casserole category?  The only difference between the stuffed pepper and a usual casserole is the container.  The mixture qualifies.  If you make a bunch of stuffed peppers, you bake them together in a casserole or similar dish.

Just a thought...


----------



## Heat (Apr 10, 2005)

*ok, heres the score!*

2 for vegtables
2 for Beef
1 for Miscellaneous
1 for Neutral
1 for Casserole
So, looks to me it was'nt a crazy question after all!! 
So, im gonna go with Luv and Eric!! I guess it would probably get more hits there! Hahahah Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 10, 2005)

Heat said:
			
		

> ...So, im gonna go with Luv and Eric!!


 
That will work as long as you make it with beef.  My mom used ground lamb...


----------



## Heat (Apr 10, 2005)

*Oh my Gosh!*

I posted it in the Beef section. And, after all my pondering, even asking yall, someone moved it to vegtables and vegetarians.  Oh well! It dont matter!


----------



## MJ (Apr 10, 2005)

Heat said:
			
		

> I posted it in the Beef section. And, after all my pondering, even asking yall, someone moved it to vegtables and vegetarians.  Oh well! It dont matter!


Hi Heat.

Your recipe IS posted in the Beef section. It looked so good that we also copied it to the Vegetable forum.


----------



## Dove (Apr 10, 2005)

Good call MJ. I was just going to suggest that she post it both places..
marge


----------



## chesterchippy (Apr 10, 2005)

Put it in both vegetable and beef. When you have those ingredients and look them up, you'll find them.


----------



## Heat (Apr 10, 2005)

*Hahahahah Ok!*

Ok Thanks!! I was thinking about that but didnt know if i was allowed to. Hahahah!!  Thanks MJ, Dove and ChesterChippy!! They are really really good!! Hahahahah mmmmmmm


----------



## Heat (Apr 11, 2005)

*Ummmmmmmm*

It's not in the beef section! HAHAAHHAHHAHAHAHAH BUT, ITS STILL IN THE VEGETABLE CATAGORY!


----------



## jennyema (Apr 11, 2005)

Vegetable.

There are lots of different fillings for peppers. Not always with beef or rice.

But always with peppers!

If I am going to look for a recipe, I'd look in veggies.


----------



## Heat (Apr 11, 2005)

*WoW!!*

This is a Magical Place!!! Thanks Mr/Mrs Magic! I just looked in beef after looking 3 times and its there!! Yay!! Is someone playing with my mind????? Hahahahahahah


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 12, 2005)

...and for years we made ours with TVP instead of beef... and also with different bean combos...

so casserole works for me... or maybe vegetarian? who knows!!


----------

